
Free Kindle Math Books - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2010/12/30/free-kindle-math-books/
======
Mithrandir
Calculus and Algebra have bad reviews.

[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0042XA2Y0/antoniocan...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0042XA2Y0/antoniocangia-20/)

[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0042XA344/antoniocan...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0042XA344/antoniocangia-20/)

~~~
kmfrk
Good thing we have <http://khanacademy.org>.

------
phuff
I've been reading the 21st Century Physics one. It's a very readable
explanation of some of the things I never got to in College. I think it's
great that more and more educators are doing things like this and releasing
them for all to read. Creative Commons ftw.

------
benkant
My problem is not a dearth of maths books, it's a dearth in effort of reading
the ones I have.

------
abecedarius
The same in epub format: <http://www.ck12.org/flexbook/books/epub/>

------
shawndumas
Earth/Life Science, Physics, Chemistry, Biology too...[1]

\----

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Ddi...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=CK-12&x=0&y=0)

------
ajays
From the comments: "Not available outside of the US…"

Is this true? Why would this be?

~~~
acangiano
I'm in Canada, but visiting the page through a paid US proxy I see them as
available.

~~~
zootm
In the UK (on amazon.co.uk) the items are available but 75p each:
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3D...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=ck-12&x=0&y=0)

------
richtaur
Tip: on your Kindle search the store for "ck-12" to bring them all up at once.

~~~
jparise
The same thing works in the Apple iBooks store ("CK-12 Foundation").

------
gcb
Kindle for non-.txt files is pure scam. I can't read most pdf files I tried.

Want proof? Download the very 1st book recommended on the article. Look at the
very first formula on a non dx kindle.you can't read it. Not even in
landscape. Not even with zoom.

Now get apdf with two columns. Like the car manual I bought. you have to zoom
to read. But you can't make one column fit in the screen. It's not lack of
space. Theres lots of white space, but the pan will skip just more so that you
can only ever read half of each column at a time. Just patetic... Btw that's
how adobe treader for nokia symbian works. You get the idea.

